# Choix d'un système de refroidissement externe



## nedridan (21 Mars 2012)

Bonjour,

Je me suis acheté un jeu video (Football Manager 2012, pour ne pas le nommer) que j'ai installé sur mon Macbook Pro 15" (2,4 GHz Intel Core I7, 4 Go RAM DDR3).

Il marche bien mais c'est vrai qu'il sollicite pas mal le CPU puisqu'il passe de 35°C avec des fans à 2000rpm en utilisation "normale" ; à environ 70°C, 80°C voir rarement à 90°C (puis revient à 60°C après un coup de fan à 4000, 5000 voir rarement 6000rpm) quand je joue à ce jeu video.

Je me suis un peu renseigné sur les différents forums et j'y ai trouvé tout et son contraire... de 





> ce n'est pas dangereux du tout...


 à 





> c'est très dangereux, il ne faut pas jouer à des jeux vidéos sur Mac car ça endommage la machine et diminue sa durée de vie...


 
Je joue environ 2 à 3 heures par jour et j'ai pas trop envie d'altérer sa durée de vie alors je me suis dit que je n'étais plus à quelques euros près pour m'acheter un truc qui permette de "refroidir" le MacbookPro et préserver la bestiole !

Alors, pourquoi pas ouvrir un topic unique pour déméler le vrai du faux à ce sujet et répertorier les différents produits, leur éfficacité etc, pour ceux que ça interesse.

Donc ce que je souhaiterais, c'est simplement savoir si une utilisation de ce type du CPU, quelques heures par jour, endommage vraiment le MacbookPro sur le long terme.

Dans un second temps, savoir si les systèmes de refroidissement externe apportent vraiment un bon gain en terme de refroidissement et lesquels sont performants.

J'ai entendu parlé du TILT (http://www.fredzone.org/tilt-la-station-de-refroidissement-parfaite-pour-votre-macbook-pro-908) qui a l'air vraiment disign ! 

Quelqu'un l'a-t-il testé ? 

Que me conseilleriez vous ? 

Merci de vos réponses


----------



## Marco0906 (21 Mars 2012)

Salut, alors déjà la citation qui dit qu'il ne faut pas jouer sur un MB c'est du grand n'importe quoi. Par contre un CPU à 80°C, ce n'est pas bon du tout, ça m'étonne même qu'il chauffe autant. Un CPU sollicité chauffe, mais 80-90 degrés pendant plusieurs heures, c'est une température de mort pour un CPU. 

Un système de refroidissement peu aider mais je n'en ai jamais utilisé donc je ne suis assez mal placé pour te conseiller, mais j'attend vraiment d'autres avis car pour moi, même avec ce jeu, le processeur ne doit pas chauffer à ce point. 

Voila en espérant que quelqu'un d'autre t'aide mieux que moi


----------



## OsX PinGouiN (22 Mars 2012)

Bonjour tout le monde,

Malgrès le fait que ce serait le systeme de refroidissement révé, et bien malheureusement ce n'est qu'un prototype. :rateau:

Ils ont besoin de récolter 8000 Dols pour pouvoir peut eter lancer la production.

De ce fait il n'est pas en vente.

Dommage


----------



## Pascal_TTH (22 Mars 2012)

Tous les composants notamment le CPU et le GPU supportent au moins 90°C sans le moindre problème, c'est conçu pour. Il n'y a même pas à tergiverser où a émettre des réserves, c'est ainsi. Ca ne réduit pas non plus leur durée de vie. 

Quand vous roulez en voiture, ça vous prend souvent de vous arrêter parce que le liquide de refroidissement est à 90°C et que par rapport au démarrage à 30°C, c'est beaucoup ? Non. Ici, c'est pareil. C'est normal d'atteindre ce genre de température en charge. 

Les seuls vrais désagrément des températures internes élevées sont la ventilation nécessaire au refroidissement et donc le bruit engendré ainsi que les parties qu'on touche qui deviennent trop chaudes. 

Le mieux est d'utiliser l'ordinateur sur une surface bien plate. Au pire, tu mets un ventilateur d'intérieur (il y a des trucs compacts, deisgn et silencieux) qui souffle sur la machine. Au moins, ça refroidi aussi le desus donc le clavier.


----------



## djiko (22 Mars 2012)

C'est vrai que le lancement des jeux fait tourner assez fort la machinerie et monte la température assez haut, mais pour 2-3h par jour, je crois pas que cela tue la machine. Par contre c'est vrai que le bruit peut être assez gênant, pour ma part, j'ai un très bon casque qui me règle le soucis sans problème.


----------



## nedridan (22 Mars 2012)

Bonjour,

Merci de vos contributions. Comme quoi, même ici les avis divergent et il est intéressant d'échanger notre expérience.



OsX PinGouiN a dit:


> Bonjour tout le monde,
> 
> Malgrès le fait que ce serait le systeme de refroidissement révé, et bien malheureusement ce n'est qu'un prototype. :rateau:
> 
> ...



Le lien que j'ai posté au sujet du TILT date de fin 2011. Depuis, le fabriquant a, semble-t-il, réuni assez de fonds pour lancer son prototype en production puisqu'il est disponible à cette adresse.

Je pense m'en procurer un d'ici quelques semaines. 

D'ici là, j'espère que des personnes qui possèdent ce type de système partageront leur expérience car il serait intéressant de comparer les gains de température avec et sans ventilateur externe pour pouvoir se baser sur des chiffres.


----------



## sebas_ (22 Mars 2012)

J utilise un dock avec ventilateurs, tout con, achete 30E chez Carrouf.
Ca fait du bruit, mais je m'en fous, j'ai de la musique a cote.
Par contre, je reboot tjs le Mac avt de jouer ou de me taper une grosse session de dev de RAWs, c'est tjs ca de gagne.
Pas d'iTunes, pas de programmes a la con, ca libere toute la RAM et le puissance proc pour le jeu/dev


----------



## kaos (22 Mars 2012)

j'ai un support AKASA en allu ( présent sur le site Macway ) ça coute environ 25 euros

Je l'ai depuis 4/5 ans et il tourne nikel , il y a deux ventilateurs avec un interrupteur et il fait hub USB.
L'avantage de l&#8217;aluminium est qu'avec le temps il n'y a pas de jeux sur les ventilateurs , ils sont donc pas bruyants 
et pour l'entretiens .... quelques vis , un coup d'aspi et zou ....
Tres bonne came ...


----------



## nedridan (23 Mars 2012)

kaos a dit:


> j'ai un support AKASA en allu ( présent sur le site Macway ) ça coute environ 25 euros
> 
> Je l'ai depuis 4/5 ans et il tourne nikel , il y a deux ventilateurs avec un interrupteur et il fait hub USB.
> L'avantage de laluminium est qu'avec le temps il n'y a pas de jeux sur les ventilateurs , ils sont donc pas bruyants
> ...


 
Et en terme d'efficacité (baisse de température) ça donne quoi ?


----------



## kaos (23 Mars 2012)

Allé , je vais prendre une marge mais tu peux tabler sur une baisse réelle d'au moins 10°C
mais je pense bien plus ...

j'avais été tres regardant sur ça lorsque javais mon coreduo mais aujourd'hui avec mon i5 c'est plus cool , il chauffe moins .

Il faudrait que je lance un jeux avec l'ordi sur une table et le même jeux avec l'ordinateur sur le support ...

le support dissipe la chaleur meme si les ventilos sont off . je ferais  le test à l'occasion , mais pour le prix , ne t'en prive pas ...
De plus , ça fait un peu station d&#8217;accueil puisque mon clavier et ma souris sont branchés dessus .


----------



## nedridan (23 Mars 2012)

kaos a dit:


> Allé , je vais prendre une marge mais tu peux tabler sur une baisse réelle d'au moins 10°C
> mais je pense bien plus ...
> 
> j'avais été tres regardant sur ça lorsque javais mon coreduo mais aujourd'hui avec mon i5 c'est plus cool , il chauffe moins .
> ...


 
Merci de ton retour, il serait effectivement interessant de faire des tests chiffrés si tu en as l'opportunité.


----------



## Azety (29 Avril 2012)

kaos a dit:


> Allé , je vais prendre une marge mais tu peux tabler sur une baisse réelle d'au moins 10°C
> mais je pense bien plus ...
> 
> j'avais été tres regardant sur ça lorsque javais mon coreduo mais aujourd'hui avec mon i5 c'est plus cool , il chauffe moins .
> ...



ça c'est cool. Je vais chercher un truc du genre.
Dans les magasins d'informatique y'a que des plaques de ce genre, mais en plastique transparent et des ventilo fluo, le truc bien con made in china qui a pas l'air de tenir longtemps.


----------



## kaos (29 Avril 2012)

Evite direct les tablettes plastiques , car au bout d'un moi , les ventilateurs vont avoir du jeu et faire un bruit du tonnerre 

Alors je te conseille le même que moi / un plateau AKASA en allu noir.
Facile a démonter pour passer l'aspi / et possede 2 Hubs USB .

je l'ai depuis ... mon ibook je crois , soit plus de 10 ans


----------



## Sheppard83 (1 Mai 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

Voilà, je viens de m'acheter un MacBook pro 15". Je suis du monde Pc (j'ai aussi un portable Asus série G73 bien ventilé pour ceux qui connaissent) et effectivement le Mac chauffe beaucoup surtout pour les jeux ou gros logiciels. Alors je viens de commander la ta.blette Tilt car elle semble efficace et pratique puisque elle ne fait qu'un avec le portable. Cela m'a coûté 69 euros avec les frais de port pour la France.
Il y a 4 -6 semaines d attente. Je vous dirai dès là réception de son efficacité dans le temps après 1 ou 2 heures de jeu.
En effet la temp Max pour un i7 est environ 75 - 80 °c selon constructeur. À condition d'avoir une sonde précise et ça c'est pas facile.


----------



## obée (1 Mai 2012)

Bonjour, 

j'ai récemment acheté un dock/tablette/repose-ordi avec 2 ventilateurs intégrés à la fnac avec un budget de 30&#8364;.

j'ai pu constater qu'effectivement la température du CPU est plus basse quand je l'utilise, "normale!" me direz-vous!

j'utilise *istat pro*  pour surveiller la température. C'est un widget de monitoring gratuit, ce qui est bien mais qui a ses limites car il ne fait pas d'enregistrement.

j'aimerais pouvoir chiffrer l'amélioration apporter grâce à cet achat en utilisant une application qui me permette d'enregistrer la température en fonction du temps. (courbes, diagrammes, tableaux de valeurs, ...)

A ce moment là, je ferai une journée "type" de travail *sans* le support ventilé et une journée "type" de travail *avec* le support ventilé et obtiendrais donc mon Delta T 

Connaissez-vous une application me permettant de faire un enregistrement de la température en fonction du temps ?

PS: je viens de trouver cette application TemperatureMonitor. Il y a plus de point de température, et elle gère la fonction historique. l'interface est pas top par contre. à tester. si vous avez d'autres appli je suis preneur.


----------



## Azety (17 Mai 2012)

kaos a dit:


> Evite direct les tablettes plastiques , car au bout d'un moi , les ventilateurs vont avoir du jeu et faire un bruit du tonnerre
> 
> Alors je te conseille le même que moi / un plateau AKASA en allu noir.
> Facile a démonter pour passer l'aspi / et possede 2 Hubs USB .
> ...




tu me conseilles lequel ? 

http://www.akasa.com.tw/update.php?...tpl&type=Notebook coolers&type_sub=NB Coolers


----------



## kaos (17 Mai 2012)

je crois que j'ai celui ci / un 15 pouces avec hub USB à larrière et un intérrupteur .

Franchement je pensais pas que cétait de l'aussi bonne came, il ne fais toujours pas de bruit et se clean facilement. Il ne coute méme pas 30 euros je crois. 
On en trouve dans un peu toute les boutiques d'informatique

http://www.akasa.com.tw/update.php?... coolers&type_sub=NB Coolers&model=AK-NBCH-01


----------



## Azety (17 Mai 2012)

soit c'est la province qui veut ça ou soit je connais pas de bonne adresse - plus que probable la seconde solution - mais à Montpellier on me refourgue des trucs en plastoque ça m'énerve


----------



## arkhamon (28 Mai 2012)

Bonjour à tous.
J'ai un MBP 17" core i7 avec 8Go de RAM, et je fais tourner dessus le standard plus VMWare avec une machine virtuelle XP (et Delphi XE2). Je l'ai posé sur un support Targus avec 2 ventilos qui semble pas mal http://www.amazon.fr/Targus-Système-refroidissement-pour-portable/dp/B002Q8X3L2

La température donnée par SMCFanControl tourne autour de 75°, mais avec une activité CPU très faible et les ventilos à 3000 tpm.

Du coup je me pose une question : est-ce correct ou pas ? 
C'est surtout que des tablettes pour 17" ça court pas les rues...


----------



## Azety (29 Mai 2012)

j'ai failli acheter le même à la fnac, au final j'ai pris un logitech avec un seul gros ventilateur ( je crois que j'aurais dû prendre le Targus )

Tiens d'ailleurs tu pourrais me dire si ton targus résiste bien ? J'ai trouvé la construction un peu fragile.

Sinon ta température est bonne puisque les ventilateurs internes ne tournent pas beaucoup.

Faut voir ce que tu fais aussi


----------



## arkhamon (30 Mai 2012)

salut,
le targus est plutôt pas mal. Assez costaud malgré l'apparence. Enfin faut pas jouer au foot avec non plus...
Au niveau utilisation, c'est assez basique, à l'exception de ma machine virtuelle XP sous VMWare qui fait que les 8GO de RAM sont pris. Par contre les procs n'ont pas l'air overbookés... Je m'inquiétais juste parce que en general entre l'écran et les premières touches de fonction (de ESC à F5) c'est parfois très chaud. Je voudrais pas que mon bébé fonde...


----------



## Azety (30 Mai 2012)

ça me fait la même chose pour la partie chaude. C'est même brûlant quand je passe de longues heures sur Diablo 3.
 Et avec les 30 degrés permanents qu'on a dans le sud c'est pas facile 
( je bosse la nuit pour avoir la tête fraiche et la machine également, et en fait ça change rien j'ai ressorti un gros ventilateur en barre ça refroidi bien la machine et moi avec )
http://medias.ubaldi.com/visuels/21808/TF70-43.jpg


----------



## arkhamon (30 Mai 2012)

Ah je vois qu'on est passé à l'arme lourde...


----------



## OsX PinGouiN (2 Juin 2012)

Des retours sur le système TILT ? je serais vraiment curieux de savoir ce qu'il en est car il a l'air vraiment pas mal en tout cas au niveau design...


----------



## Lamoureux (12 Août 2012)

Bonsoir,

Je viens de me procurer le nouveau Macbook Pro Retina et j'aimerais bien avoir un avis sur ce système de refroidissement externe: 
http://www.logitech.com/fr-ch/notebook-products/cooling-pads/cooling-pad-n200

Pensez-vous que ça fasse vraiment baisser la température ? 

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses !


----------



## Arlekin (12 Août 2012)

Je restes dubitatif face à ce genre d'appareil.

C'est généralement assez moche (je veux dire cela casse le design Apple), c'est encombrant et bruyant. 

J'avais il y a un moment déjà testé ce genre de truc au bureau sur un PC, alors oui le dessous de la machine semblait moins "chaud" mais les ventilateurs de l'ordinateur n'en tournaient pas moins vite....

Une pièce climatisé (en été) ou correctement aérée reste une première chose à vérifier.
Ensuite si c'est pour avoir des cables de branché partout, des usb à droite à gauche, plus un cordon d'alimentation etc... autant s'acheter une tour non ? surtout que certains ici veulent refroidir pendant qu'ils jouent.

Sinon, quitte à choisir le Akasa en alu semble le plus sympa de tous, le Tilt ne ma pas fait tilte dans ma tête.... :sleep:


----------



## Lamoureux (12 Août 2012)

Le support Akasa est vraiment très bien en effet. Le Logitech fait un peu cheap je trouve.

Le design du Tilt est également pas mauvais mais je ne pense pas que le Macbook Retina soit compatible...

Moi je vais sûrement commander le Akasa, il est en vente sur un site suisse à 59 CHF (environ 50) 

Chaque fois que j'achète un nouveau Mac, j'ai toujours envie d'acheter pleins d'accessoires :-S
C'est ça le plaisir de la vie !


----------



## Azety (12 Août 2012)

Ho ça tombe bien que tu montres ce logitech, car étant trop impatient pour prendre un Akasa j'ai pris ce logitech à la fnak ....

ET JE LE REGRETTE.

Un seul gros ventilateur, un soit-disant bouton pour 2 vitesses, le dessous est un peu rembourré ça relève le niveau, vu que c'est confortable pour les cuisses, mais pour le reste, inutile ! 

L'ordi glisse facilement, c'est une plaque prévue pour minimum un 15", donc sur un 13" ça refroidit rien du tout ... en général ça refroidit l'écran... inutile donc.

J'ai payé cette connerie 40&#8364; et si je veux le vendre d'occasion personne le prend au dessus de 10&#8364; sur le bon con...

à éviter, d'après moi.

edit : je viens de lire sur ton lien " ventilation silencieuse " ... LA BONNE BLAGUE !


----------



## Lamoureux (12 Août 2012)

Merci Azety, je peux rayer le logitech de ma liste alors !

Je vais commander le Akasa, j'espère juste qu'il sera efficace sur le Macbook Retina !

Dès que je le reçois je reviens vous donner mon feedback.


----------



## Azety (12 Août 2012)

concrètement, si tu as un 15 ou 17 pouces, et que tu veux un " petit refroidissement " d'appoint , ça fait l'affaire,

mais là sur un 13 pouces, si je joue sous mac os , diablo 3 , le ventilateur logitech ne change rien , je suis obligé de mettre un ventilateur de maison en direction du clavier.
Sous windows ( skyrim / gta 4 ) c'est pire donc je met plusieurs ventilateurs de maison.

Je précise que j'habite dans le sud et qu'on a des pointes de 44 degrés en ce moment la journée.
Et même si je joue la nuit il  fait 30 degrés.


----------



## Lamoureux (12 Août 2012)

Avec les ventilos de maison ça fait bien descendre la température et les rpm des ventilos du Mac ?


----------



## Azety (12 Août 2012)

comme je projette l'air sur le clavier, ça aide au refroidissement, la plaque logitech aide un peu à refroidir le dessous ( ce qui est le plus important pour moi ).

En gros, avec SMCfancontrol je laisse le ventilateur à fond ( ça fait bizarre de n'avoir qu'un seul ventilateur interne d'ailleurs, même pour un 13" ) et en plein jeu avec 2 ventilateurs maison et la plaque ça stagne à 80 degrés environ.
Sans rien ça monte à 90 degrés et le macbook pro s&#8217;éteint. C'est arrivé une seule fois et ça m'a suffit pour avoir peur.

un dessin rapide au trackpad : en rouge c'est l'air envoyé sur l'ordinateur. Une installation un peu à l'arrache ( je met les ventilateurs sur des tabourets, histoire de prendre aucun risque en jouant 1H voir 2H grand maximum, après c'est la coque en alu qui commence à me brûler les doigts )

J'ai pas trouvé mieux, j'ai lu des articles sur des installations de water cooling pour pc portable mais c'est cher long et ça implique d'avoir un bureau aménagé, un peu l'idée inverse d'un pc portable ... Et puis c'est juste l'été que ça craint, quand il fait trop chaud pour rester dehors.


----------



## Lamoureux (12 Août 2012)

C'est clair, le but c'est pas de fini avec une énorme installation pour refroidir son Macbook.

Bon moi les températures me semblent normales: le GPU est entre 70 et 85 degrés pendant Starcraft 2 ou Diablo 3, même après 2 heures de jeu.


----------



## Azety (12 Août 2012)

j'ai oublié le petit dessin tout à l'heure : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





sinon oui les températures peuvent sembler normales, mais sur mes anciens pc portables ( dell / packard / acer / Sony et une marque dont j'arrive jamais à me souvenir tellement j'en garde un mauvais souvenir )  le plastique se déformait ( il fondait ! )  et là sur de l'alu je me brûle.


----------



## Lamoureux (12 Août 2012)

Merci pour le schéma ! 

Non c'est clair c'est pas agréable si tu te brûles... 

Sinon j'ai officiellement commandé le refroidisseur Akasa, je devrais le recevoir d'ici deux jours.

Je me réjouis déjà 

Espérons qu'il fasse l'affaire !

Ta machine c'est un Macbook Pro 13" 2012 ?


----------



## Azety (12 Août 2012)

macbook pro 13" 2010, j'ai mis un disque dur 500 GB 7200 tours / minute 16 mo de cache, seagate je crois,
et j'ai augmenté la ram à 8GB, de la corsair. 
Et une session windows 7 ( 200 gb ) pour quelques jeux et logiciels windows ( surtout Skyrim et GTA4 vu que les Call of Duty me déçoivent horriblement depuis modern warfare 2  )


----------



## Lamoureux (13 Août 2012)

Moi j'hésite à mettre windows sur mon Mac...

Tu crois que c'est mieux de mettre XP ou Windows 7 ?

Sinon il tourne bien Skyrim avec ta config ?


----------



## Azety (13 Août 2012)

XP sur un macbook pro j'ai jamais tenté, je l'ai encore sur une vieille tour mais la dernière fois que je l'ai allumée c'était en 2010...

franchement je sais pas, d'un côté j'ai envie de te dire qu'il est léger donc ça peut le faire, mais d'un autre côté il est vieux donc t'auras que des problèmes.

Si tu as une licence légale de windows 7 utilise plutôt celui la, il est assez cool avec les jeux. Mais je ne vais pas sur internet avec, rien que lancer firefox ça me donne envie de tout casser tellement que je suis habitué à la fluidité de mac osx, a pu la patience pour les bug de windows ^^
http://trancool.fr/wp-content/uploads/2010/10/bug_internet_explorer.jpg

Sinon skyrim je vais pas te mentir ... j'ai baissé un peu les réglages pour avoir une fluidité dans l'action, par contre quand le jeu est calme où que j'arrive dans un bel endroit je met tout à fond juste pour le plaisir des yeux. Comme pour la cinématique d'intro du jeu.
 Mais s'il y a de la baston ça commence à être lent ... 
De toute façon sur un pc portable je ne m'attendais pas à jouer tout le temps avec les réglages à fond !

Mais ce qui craint vraiment  sur les mbp je trouve, c'est la carte graphique. Si seulement on pouvait la changer facilement !


----------



## Lamoureux (13 Août 2012)

Je pensais à XP parce que j'avais une licence justement... bon pour l'instant je veux pas dépenser plus d'argent. Le MBP Retina m'a déjà coûté assez cher... mais je ne regrette pas du tout.

J'ai 16go de Ram et le processeur I7 2.6ghz. La carte graphique des nouveaux MBP est pas mal du tout. Une Nvidia GT 650m je crois avec 1go de ram. Starcraft et Diablo tournent parfaitement avec presque tous les réglages à fond.

Je suis plus que satisfait.


----------



## Azety (13 Août 2012)

c'est une bonne machine oui, le giga de ram de la carte vidéo va être bien utile !

moi j'ai la 320M et je m'en sors bien depuis 2 ans avec ! Donc toi je sens que tu vas te faire plaisir ;-)
De toute façon quand mon machin ne pourra plus prendre de jeu trop récent / trop gourmand je pense me remettre aux consoles. J'ai trop la flemme de remonter une tour et je sais déjà que je vais encore déménager donc j'attends pour le iMac.


NVIDIA GeForce 320M :

  Jeu de composants :    NVIDIA GeForce 320M
  Type :    Processeur graphique (GPU)
  Bus :    PCI
  VRAM (totale) :    256 Mo
  Fournisseur :    NVIDIA (0x10de)
  Identifiant du périphérique :    0x08a0
  Identifiant de révision :    0x00a2
  Révision de la ROM :    3533
  Moniteurs :
LCD couleur :
  Résolution :    1280 x 800
  Profondeur de pixels :    Couleurs 32 bits (ARGB8888)
  Moniteur principal :    Oui
  Miroir :    Désactivé
  Connecté :    Oui
  Intégré :    Oui
Connecteur pour le moniteur :
  État :    Aucun moniteur branché


----------



## Lamoureux (15 Août 2012)

Voilà, j'ai reçu mon refroidisseur Akasa. Je n'ai malheureusement pas encore eu l'occasion de le tester :-(

Mais il à l'air bien, par contre j'ai l'impression qu'il n'est pas assez large pour mon Macbook, pourtant c'est le modèle 15,4"
On verra dès que je serai rentré à la maison.


----------



## flambi (31 Août 2012)

Lamoureux a dit:


> Voilà, j'ai reçu mon refroidisseur Akasa. Je n'ai malheureusement pas encore eu l'occasion de le tester :-(
> 
> Mais il à l'air bien, par contre j'ai l'impression qu'il n'est pas assez large pour mon Macbook, pourtant c'est le modèle 15,4"
> On verra dès que je serai rentré à la maison.



apres 15 jours d'utilisation, qu'en penses-tu?


----------



## WalkingMan (8 Mai 2013)

Salut,

Je me permet de "deterrer" cette conversation car je suis moi même a la recherche d'une solution de ce type (dock externe de refroidissement) pour mon MBP mid 2011.

Avez vous des conseils / retours à me donner ?

Merci.


----------



## kaos (8 Mai 2013)

AKASA en alluminium / 30 euros

Eviter a tout prix les truc plastiques qui font du bruit au bout de 2 semaines


----------



## WalkingMan (8 Mai 2013)

Je vais regarder chez AKASA, sinon j'ai jeté un oeil du coté de chez raindesign et les modèles iLap et/ou mStand ou l'ait d'etre pas mal du tout également.


----------



## Azety (9 Mai 2013)

J'ai un truc logitech tout noir, ça tient la route mais je ne le trimballe pas trop ... ça a l'air fragile.
Mais pour le moment l'été ça permet de tenir. Mais pas de jouer. Je pense chercher un truc à base de water-cooling


----------



## kaos (9 Mai 2013)

Lamoureux a dit:


> Voilà, j'ai reçu mon refroidisseur Akasa. Je n'ai malheureusement pas encore eu l'occasion de le tester :-(
> 
> Mais il à l'air bien, par contre j'ai l'impression qu'il n'est pas assez large pour mon Macbook, pourtant c'est le modèle 15,4"
> On verra dès que je serai rentré à la maison.




On t'avais jamais dis que la taille ne compte pas ? 

C'est pas grave que l'ordinateur dépasse , la partie qui doit etre refroidie est surtout le milieu et la jonction en bas de l'ecran ou l'air chaud est expulsé.


----------



## WalkingMan (9 Mai 2013)

J"hésite désormais entre 4 modèles de chez AKASA :

- L'everest
http://www.akasa.com.tw/update.php?tpl=product/product.detail.tpl&no=181&type=Notebook%20coolers&type_sub=NB%20Coolers&model=AK-NBC-09BK

- L'alpeen
http://www.akasa.com.tw/update.php?...k coolers&type_sub=NB Coolers&model=AK-NBC-30

- L'hélix
http://www.akasa.com.tw/update.php?tpl=product/product.detail.tpl&no=181&type=Notebook%20coolers&type_sub=NB%20Coolers&model=AK-NBC-31

- L'Aries
http://www.akasa.com.tw/update.php?tpl=product/product.detail.tpl&no=181&type=Notebook%20coolers&type_sub=NB%20Coolers &model=AK-NBC-15

Un conseil particulier pour mon choix sachant qu'il s'agit là de refroidir un MBP 15" (en prenant en compte que mes problèmes de surchauffe intervienne généralement en mode bootcamp) ?


----------



## Azety (9 Mai 2013)

Ils ont tous l'air bien mais ils ont tous un défaut et un avantage.
Principal défaut : l'utilisation sur les genoux + portabilité.

J'étais un peu dégouté du mien qui n'est pas terrible pour une utilisation sur bureau mais bon ...
















prochain ça sera ça : 





ou celui la

http://www.geeky-gadgets.com/the-logitech-comfort-lapdesk/


----------



## WalkingMan (9 Mai 2013)

C'est plutôt pour une utilisation sur bureau de toute façon.

Et pour le transport, aucun intérêt pour moi.

Je souhaite un modèle capable de dissiper efficacement la chaleur, donc les modèles que tu proposes ne m'interresse pas car sauf erreur de ma part, ils sont tous a base de plastique.


----------



## Lucasvolpi (9 Mai 2013)

Salut, et pour Retina 15 pouces qu'est-ce que vous conseillez Je voudrais si c'est possible que quand je suis en train de jouer, mon Mac fasse un peu moins de bruit.


----------



## WalkingMan (11 Mai 2013)

Pour ma part j'ai décidé d'investir dans un "Akasa Everest"...

Modèle soit disant "haut de gamme de la marque" équipé d'un hub USB mais aussi de deux ventilateurs.

Premier constat :

Impossible de brancher les ventilateurs. La tablette est fourni avec un cable droit "Usb-Micro usb" contrairement a ce qui est indiqué dans la notice (cable Y).

Du coup on branche le cable micro-usb sur le hub, l'usb male sur l'ordinateur... Et pour la console de commande des ventilos.... et bah rien !


----------



## kaos (11 Mai 2013)

Moi j'ai un bouton on off et un hub usb derrière , j'ai vraiment fouiné et j'ai pas trouvé mieux que ce modèle, il tourne a merveille depuis plus de 4/5 ans je crois.

Il se demonte en 2 secondes pour nettoyer  les pales de ventilos ( faut penser a ça aussi )


----------



## Mac_manu12 (15 Mai 2013)

Pour un Macbook alu 13", que me conseillez-vous ? 

Les refroidisseurs Akasa sont-ils adaptés pour un 13" ?


----------



## kaos (15 Mai 2013)

Mac_manu12 a dit:


> Pour un Macbook alu 13", que me conseillez-vous ?
> 
> Les refroidisseurs Akasa sont-ils adaptés pour un 13" ?




La reponse est juste en haut 
Sinon ça donne ça .... avec un hub USB 2 port à l'arriere et un bouton On/Off pour la ventillation.
Démontable pour le clean en 2 minutes (4 vis) et entierement en allu .

3O Euros / tu veux quoi de plus  j'ai pas trouvé mieux ....
En plus comme il est démontable facilement, en cas de pépin avec un ventilo, y'a qu'a choper un ventilo dans une boutique PC, la taille est standars (5 euros) et basta .
Mais mon modele tourne nikel depuis des années comme je le disais , et ça fait pas de bruit comparé aux autres modèles plastiques qui vibrenet a fond .


----------



## Mac_manu12 (15 Mai 2013)

On m'a conseillé aussi celui-là, avec les ventilateurs que l'on peut ajuster


----------

